# Gto top speed limiter removal?



## Pontiachris (Oct 30, 2009)

I know that the gto has a 160mph limiter and I've seen ssome people have them taken off does anyone do that besides slp?


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Any tuner can do it.


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

:agree

My tuner raised mine to 205. Before he changed, the factory setting was at 155.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

I dont' see much reason to really move it, without a full suspension mod, good tires and brakes, and a crap load of go fast mods you aren't going much faster then that. I did 168 going down a hill and that was on borrowed time moving like htat.


----------



## dustyminpin (Jun 19, 2006)

Mine ran 163 at 5200 rpms on several different occasions with the Diablosport tune. I don't know what it would have ran on the factory tune, I never tried. The car gets freakishly light and "floats" at that speed. Without suspension mods, which I don't have, there is no need at all to go faster then that. Gto's aren't vettes. They don't have the aerodynamics of vettes, the downforce, or the stopping ability. Just because the power levels are the same, doesn't mean they handle the same on the top end. It also takes you about a mile and a half to 2 miles to get that fast from the start of highway speed, not a dead stop. Check out the vid and see for yourself. I know the sound doesn't match the shift point on the needles. Youtube messed my video up after being on the sight for over a year and a half. I don't know what happened.


----------



## RJ_05GTO (Jul 6, 2008)

The fastest ive been up to is 130 and the car starts feeling considerably lighter even at that speed. I really dont care to go much faster than that... not that i wont though.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

The speed limiter can only be removed by a tuning program not a handheld tuner.


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

jpalamar said:


> I dont' see much reason to really move it, without a full suspension mod, good tires and brakes, and a crap load of go fast mods you aren't going much faster then that. I did 168 going down a hill and that was on borrowed time moving like htat.


Even if all of those mods are done to the car or not, unless you're in a controlled environment with every safety precaution taken into consideration, anything over 26 mph above the posted speed limit (what it used to be here in Cali) is considered reckless driving. I'm sure that my car could touch close to 180 or maybe even more but it won't happen with my ass behind the wheel. Everytime I mod a car I do it just to personalize it to the type of car that "I" feel it should be. I always have people asking me why I don't do canyon carving or drag racing and I simply tell them, "because I don't want to". Then they ask, "then why did you mod your car and have so much power?". And I tell them," because I wanted to". It's that simple. Just like you've done 168, I would probably never go that fast even though I have a great set of tire (BFG KDW 2s), the power and minimum suspension upgrades. I guess once I feel the need for speed, I'm gonna lay into as safely as I can at the moment and hope and pray that nothing goes bad.




dustyminpin said:


> Mine ran 163 at 5200 rpms on several different occasions with the Diablosport tune. I don't know what it would have ran on the factory tune, I never tried. The car gets freakishly light and "floats" at that speed. Without suspension mods, which I don't have, there is no need at all to go faster then that. Gto's aren't vettes. They don't have the aerodynamics of vettes, the downforce, or the stopping ability. Just because the power levels are the same, doesn't mean they handle the same on the top end. It also takes you about a mile and a half to 2 miles to get that fast from the start of highway speed, not a dead stop. Check out the vid and see for yourself. I know the sound doesn't match the shift point on the needles. Youtube messed my video up after being on the sight for over a year and a half. I don't know what happened. YouTube - GTO top speed


Anyone who would expect their GTO to perform like a Vette shouldn't be behind the wheel anyway. Plus the coefficiency drag for the GTO's aren't better than the Vette's but it is pretty good though.


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

It didn't feel "floaty" to me at 130 at all. But my '64 Grand Prix sure did at 120. :lol:


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

:agree I had my car to 130-145ish many times and it felt good. Didn't feel like I was going that fast.


----------



## dustyminpin (Jun 19, 2006)

It doesn't for me at that speed either. Can get there relatively quickly as well. Adding 15 to 20 mph to that 145 takes awhile to get there and the car grows wings in the meantime...


----------



## RJ_05GTO (Jul 6, 2008)

Not that the car felt scary or anything at 130, its the 130 thats kinda scary to me on a public road. The car handled just fine very quiet and smooth for being at such a high speed. My camaro would probably rattle the glovebox open. I made a lane change doing about 130 mph on the interstate coming up on a few cars and i just noticed the car felt considerably lighter.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

dustyminpin said:


> It doesn't for me at that speed either. Can get there relatively quickly as well. Adding 15 to 20 mph to that 145 takes awhile to get there and the car grows wings in the meantime...


Your are the only person I've heard that the car floats at that speed. If your not on a smooth road the car will feel like it floating. On the track its a totaly different story.


----------



## TwiztedShifter (Mar 20, 2010)

I must say I just picked my gto up last week. Ive had it to 140 mph already and it was smooth as hell. I definetely feel safer on the cbr1000 at 165 than I did in my car.. just my 2pennies anyways. And this car is way better than driving a vette any day of the week.:shutme


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

What I really don't like about going that fast is that the stock brakes simply are not designed to stop you efficiently from that speed. Mine warp when they get warm, and in my opinion are just a little unsafe for that speed. The shake and fade would make an emergency braking situation very difficult.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

Poncho Dan said:


> What I really don't like about going that fast is that the stock brakes simply are not designed to stop you efficiently from that speed. Mine warp when they get warm, and in my opinion are just a little unsafe for that speed. The shake and fade would make an emergency braking situation very difficult.


That was one of the reasons why I didn't push the car to the limit at the end of a 1/2 mile stright. I could have hit 150mph plus, with my brake upgrades slowing a 3800lbs car from 140's still seam kinda hairy.


----------



## dquack (Oct 28, 2009)

Yeah hit 160 on the autobahn here and she felt great. 5th gear is hella power then I hit 6th gear and nothing maybe 2 miles an hour faster. So much potential in 6th but no dice. LOL. Love the fact or being one of the only cars here to go that fast. Did have some idiot brake check me at 110 yesterday.

If you are stateside and not at a track there really isn't a need for that kind of speed. When I was stateside the fastest I got up to was 100, and that is cause it snuck up on me.


----------



## 740tank (Mar 23, 2009)

ive hit 162 a bunch of times last time I only had 3 nuts on my tire :rofl: I got stock suspinsion and it dont feel that bad I dont care what suspinsion you got if you swerve at 150 your probly gonna wreck anyway  when I get done with project ill post one with all lug nuts going 180+ with stock suspinsion


----------



## Nomad (Dec 22, 2009)

Quack's right. 

It's very easy to find yourself in the triple digits without even trying in this car.


----------



## 6point0 goat (Aug 1, 2009)

yeah ive done 145+ several times and 145 comes up quick IMO, seems pretty steady upto 145ish also, after that just make sure the road ahead is empty, smooth and straight


----------



## 68OldGoat (Nov 23, 2009)

If you decide to go over 120 you better pick your spot very carefully to do it! I really haven't been over that speed yet but will test the top speed eventually .... only picked up my 06 BOM 2 weeks ago. I have looked at an aftermarket "splitter" that adds down-force and easily attaches to the front bumper. This would help the tendency to become floaty at high speed. For anyone that is interested, this is available at;
04 05 06 Pontiac GTO FRP Carbon Fiber front lip diffuser race FREE SHIPPING 
On the comment that the brakes are not suited for high speed.... you shouldn't use your brakes when coming down from high speed anyway. If you have to use your brakes to decelerate...... you've picked the wrong spot to go fast!


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

68OldGoat said:


> I have looked at an aftermarket "splitter" that adds down-force and easily attaches to the front bumper. This would help the tendency to become floaty at high speed. For anyone that is interested, this is available at;
> 04 05 06 Pontiac GTO FRP Carbon Fiber front lip diffuser race FREE SHIPPING


Most splitters are for looks and don't have the proper shape to create a low pressure under the car. That splitter in question is vary thin, so be carefull with that one. A friend of mine had it on his car for about a month before he took it off because it got damaged.


> On the comment that the brakes are not suited for high speed.... you shouldn't use your brakes when coming down from high speed anyway. If you have to use your brakes to decelerate...... you've picked the wrong spot to go fast!


Not fully true, if your on a road course and your on the stright with a up coming turn how else are you going to slow down? I'm sorry but doing a buck 40+ and coasting off the track is not an option in my book.


----------



## UdnUdnGTO (Jan 30, 2006)

:agree In passing several cars and a truck in a tight spot I hit over 130. Felt solid.


----------



## 87GN06GTO07IRL (Aug 10, 2009)

dquack said:


> I hit 6th gear and nothing maybe 2 miles an hour faster. So much potential in 6th but no dice.


3.91's will help that.


----------

